# How Much Is My Flowerhorn Worth?



## Rjhernandez (Apr 21, 2017)

I have a flowerhorn cichlid which I have had for about 12 months. I got him when he was very small. He is a super red dragon. About 9" head to tail. He has a very large, and in my option, very vibrant colored kok. I was looking to try and find him a new home since I wanted to convert the tank he is in, and have no other large enough tank to house him. I don't have any experience in selling and pricing, and I was hoping I might find someone who is knowledgeable and can help me ballpark a price for him. I know they can sell anywhere from 100-1000 and I wanted to know what a fair price was to ask. He is much nicer than some of the ones I have seen, but Its a bias opinion.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You would have to post pictures, and even then we couldnt judge the market you are in.

Selling fish is difficult unless you know someone willing to spend the money and knows what they are getting. Example: I sold my rhom to an LFS for $75, they put a price of $400 on the tank and never sold it.

You could look online at retailers and get an idea, but its likely nobody will pay that price.


----------



## Rjhernandez (Apr 21, 2017)

Ægir said:


> You would have to post pictures, and even then we couldnt judge the market you are in.
> 
> Selling fish is difficult unless you know someone willing to spend the money and knows what they are getting. Example: I sold my rhom to an LFS for $75, they put a price of $400 on the tank and never sold it.
> 
> You could look online at retailers and get an idea, but its likely nobody will pay that price.


Sorry! for some reason the pictures i attached to the post did not upload. Here he is. I live in Southern California. I have seen similar super red dragons like him, similar in size, and colors like his, listed for 500-600. But they are around 5-6", I haven't been able to find someone selling one the size of mine. But obviously the 5-600 may be the top value since i am not sure if they have been sold. I listed him today on my local craigslist and had several replies, the highest offer was 180 but I have not replied to any as I am certain he is worth more than that, and I would like to sell him for a reasonable price, and not feel ripped off if I later see him listed for 3x what I sold him for.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Its a good looking flowerhorn... sadly I know nothing about the market or value of those fish.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

best way to find out is to actually visit some cichlid /flowerhorn oriented forum plus you might find someone there to get him


----------

